
Ask HN: Favorite blogs? - js7745
- Coding Horror by the guy who made stackoverflow<p>- Melting Asphalt was sooo good but he&#x27;s not writing much anymore<p>- Farnam Street is always pretty solid<p>What else do you guys like?
======
mtmail
OP runs an iOS app founderchronicles.com "Easily find and follow your favorite
startup blogs"

Last week OP got called out for copying blog content without consent from the
authors. Multiple users said it's copyright infringement
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14957047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14957047)

I take it with a grain of salt to see OP asking others for favorite blogs.

~~~
js7745
I was just curious. I wanted to see what people on hacker news were reading. I
am sorry about all of that from a while ago. I realized I was taking too many
shortcuts and deleted everything that I shouldn't have posted from that
account.

~~~
mtmail
All good.
[http://www.founderchronicles.com/](http://www.founderchronicles.com/) looks
great by the way.

~~~
js7745
Thank you :)

------
mtmail
More a collection of stories, not from a single author:

\- [http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

\- [https://clientsfromhell.net/](https://clientsfromhell.net/)

------
dchuk
Shameless plug continues: [https://engineered.at](https://engineered.at)

Startup/Tech/Engineering blog aggregator with an HN-style interface. I'm
working on a few features this week:

1) Feeds index so you can browse them

2) User Profiles

3) Automated post tagging with tag browsing (going to be a bigger initiative
but excited for this one)

------
js7745
Scott Adams' blog is also great:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/](http://blog.dilbert.com/)

------
mrjc627
avc's and james altucher's are always solid

